# Catfish with a float rod....



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Been kicking around the idea of using my steelhead float rod for some catfish action in the Maumee river....seeing as how the walleye bite has tapered off on the lake, and I figured I might as well use this combo more than the two times per year I use it in the V fishing for steelhead in the winter.

I would be fishing mid-morning through mid-afternoon. Should I target the holes or the tail-outs?

Thanks...


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

drifting live and cut baits under floats with long steelhead type rods is very effective. I like somthing around 9ft and a little stiffer then most would prefer for steelhead. 10-12lb mono is all you need you can put tremendous amounts of pressure on those fish with the long limber rods. if your going during the day focus on drifting cutbait along wooded cover or near rocks ledges where the fish have some areas to stay out of the sun. its even better to fish late evening into night drifting live minnows and cutbait in surprisingly shallow water for channels. this technique by the way is not terribly effective for flatheads, though it will take them, try small live bluegills to turn your odds toward flatties. always fish where there is some current, if its slow wnough you can put your rod down its to slow, and keep moving.
goodluck


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks RK....

My float rod is 10'6 and I've got 12# Siglon for the mainline...


Much appreciated...although the river I will be fishing has few shaded spots.


BFG


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

try deeper holes and above the tailouts during daytime.outside bends,laydowns,etc also would be good spots.look for moderate current or edges.evening might be a good time to fish the riffles below tailouts.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

channels like to stack up at the back of a hole during daylight as well, right where deep water starts to go up sharply before the next riffle.


----------

